# So what are days off for?



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So I have today off and am here on my recliner, reading the papers and enjoying a coffee, snuggled under a beautiful crocheted blanket Luck's grammie made. And you can see what somebody else is doing. All snuggled lying with his head on my leg covered by a matching blanket Luck's grammie made him for Chistmas. They are beautiful Paula. I really want another cup of coffee but I am not sure that will happen soon. BTW when I am home, this is his favorite place to be.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

One more, he shifted positions.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that is what I call "a dog's life!" Which is about as good as it gets! Love that little mussed up face! He & Kitzi look alike in this picture!
Have a wonderful day off Walter! I hope your weather is sunny & cold---and that the ground hog who will be coming soon is kind to you.
Sending warm wishes from Texas & our two little twerps.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have to admit :blink: I am a bit jealous. That looks like a perfect way to spend a day off to me. The blankets are beautiful and Lucky is adorable! :wub: I hope you both enjoy your day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Luck looks so cosy and comfy ... and, as usual, he looks adorable. 

I’ve already made mention (the first time you showed Paula’s blankets for you and Luck) how special and beautiful they are ... but once again, they are lovely.

Enjoy your day off, Walter. I know Luck is happy to have you home today.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like a perfect way to spend the day, hope you had snacks close by so as not to disturb Lucky Lol. So nice of Paula to send these gifts and she made them too. Beautiful.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so jealous, in a good way, lol.

Enjoy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks how I spent my day today! I didn't feel well so spent the day wrapped in a blank and being snuggled by Riley and Sissy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

too cute!!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Absolutely adorable. Don’t you just love how confident and relaxed he is? Whenever I see pics like this it brings me such joy to know that a pup is so comfortable and loved. It’s a beautiful thing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwwwww so glad you like them, little Lucky is just so precious :wub: he sure loves his daddy.:wub:
I haven't crocheted in years lol not planning on making another blanket until I'm a great grandma and it doesn't look like that will be happening anytime soon :blush:.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Biggest problem is that it is so hard for me to get work done around the house, because he settles in on top of me and he does not want to get up. In fact sometimes I need to yell "come in" so he will think there is someone at the back door, so he will go to it barking, which let's me get up.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Biggest problem is that it is so hard for me to get work done around the house, because he settles in on top of me and he does not want to get up. In fact sometimes I need to yell "come in" so he will think there is someone at the back door, so he will go to it barking, which let's me get up.


When they're settled and looking so comfy we don't even want to disturb them by getting up to go to the washroom so we sit there in pain instead.:HistericalSmiley:
Lucky looks so content and Paula did a beautiful job on the blankets.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Biggest problem is that it is so hard for me to get work done around the house, because he settles in on top of me and he does not want to get up. In fact sometimes I need to yell "come in" so he will think there is someone at the back door, so he will go to it barking, which let's me get up.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> When they're settled and looking so comfy we don't even want to disturb them by getting up to go to the washroom so we sit there in pain instead.:HistericalSmiley:
> Lucky looks so content and Paula did a beautiful job on the blankets.


Well - at least for me - two words - stadium buddy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Biggest problem is that it is so hard for me to get work done around the house, because he settles in on top of me and he does not want to get up. In fact sometimes I need to yell "come in" so he will think there is someone at the back door, so he will go to it barking, which let's me get up.




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> When they're settled and looking so comfy we don't even want to disturb them by getting up to go to the washroom so we sit there in pain instead.:HistericalSmiley:
> Lucky looks so content and Paula did a beautiful job on the blankets.


Yes we can't tell you enough times that we have sat in pain:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - I have no idea how you would ever leave. What a wonderful afghan from Auntie Paula and that cutie all settled in. I think you need a butler so your food can be brought to both of you. :w00t::chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Yes we can't tell you enough times that we have sat in pain:HistericalSmiley:


Paula, I just wanted to tell you what a beautiful picture of Maddie this is! And her dress is so pretty!:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, how sweet.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> Matilda's mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we can't tell you enough times that we have sat in pain
> ...


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sherry said:


> Paula, I just wanted to tell you what a beautiful picture of Maddie this is! And her dress is so pretty!:wub:



Aww Thank you, we finally got a new camera for Christmas so I was able to get some pictures. Auntie Marie gave the pretty dress to Maddie for Christmas, it's one of Marti' s (Tanner Toggs) creations


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Cuddle time is the best time!*

There's a reason why they call them 'lap' dogs lol!:Sooo cute:
And you have the photos that prove it!


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

That is sweet! Love part about calling out - come in lol


----------

